# Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!



## der_flamur (11. Oktober 2011)

*Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Alle warten auf den morgigen Tag, wo "angeblich" die NDA des AMD FX "Zambezi" alias Bulldozer endlich aufgelöst wird. Bis dahin können wir uns nur mit den Informationen auseinandersetzen, die es zu finden gibt.
Nun sind folgende AMD-FX CPU´s im Preisvergleich zu finden:

(FD4100WMGUSBX) AMD FX-4100 (3,6GHz) 2-Moduler

(FD6100WMGUSBX) AMD FX-6100 (3,3GHz) 3-Moduler

(FD8100FRGUBOX) AMD FX-8100 (2,8GHz) 4-Moduler

(FD8120FRGUBOX) AMD FX-8120 (3,1GHz) 4-Moduler

(FD8150FRGUBOX) AMD FX-8150 (3,6GHz) 4-Moduler

Wie man sieht, haben sogar schon einige Händler diese CPU´s schon im Sortiment, lieferbar sind sie aber noch nicht.
Die Preise gehen von 110€ für den FX-4100 bishin zu 230€ für den FX-8150. Damit wird das Top-Modell preislich zwischen dem Intel Core i5 2500(k) und dem i7 2600(k) gesetzt.

Ich bin weiterhin gespannt, was der Bulli wirklich leisten wird. Wir werden es wohl erst morgen wissen, was der "Zambezi" leisten wird. Bis dahin werden alle noch Tee trinken müssen.
Weiterhin verweise ich auf den Sammelthread des Bulldozers: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...r-hoher-wahrscheinlichkeit-am-12-oktober.html

PS: Sorry dafür, das ich hier nicht viel Text im Angebot habe, da es sich hier nur um eine Info vom Preisvergleich handelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

jop, 250€ für den FX8150, genau wie ich es erwartet habe, der Dollar Preis in Euro. 
Mal schauen, wie schnell der unter 200€ fälllt.


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Wenn er um 200€ fällt würd ich  ihn auch kaufen ..aber so .. püh.
Mal gucken, was da noch so geht.
Aber der jetzige Preis für das TopModel ist schon bissle happig, da nehm ich mir lieber n 2500k :x

Aber sollte der FX-8100 gar nicht direkt veröffentlicht werden sondern nur die anderen vier?
Stand das mal nicht irgendwo?


----------



## Dynamitarde (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Nur bei drei Anbieter da muß mehr kommen.
Und einer ist völlig unbekannt,Naja
Und immer die gleichen Anbieter, die müssen wohl sehr gute koneschen haben.


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Paperlunch vermutlich und erst ab November in den meisten Shops erhältlich


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Dann ist die Investition in ein AM3+ System genau das richtige gewesen, wenn der 955 schlapp macht Upgrade auf 8 Kerne, top!


----------



## Cleriker (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Morgen werden es sicherlich mehr Shops sein, die einen Bulldozer anzubieten haben.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*



dochurt schrieb:


> Paperlunch vermutlich und erst ab November in den meisten Shops erhältlich



Das könnte sein: Google Übersetzer


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Haha 230€ ? Nene, der Einzige "Renomierte" Shop bietet ihn für *268€* an


----------



## MrReal1ty (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Na hoffentlich fällt der Preis schnell. 
Wann kommt nochmal der i7 2700k?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Dann ist die Investition in ein AM3+ System genau das richtige gewesen, wenn der 955 schlapp macht Upgrade auf 8 Kerne, top!


 
Du hast dir aber schonmal nen Test angesehen oder?


----------



## jules.m (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Du hast dir aber schonmal nen Test angesehen oder?


 
kaum kommt ein mehr oder weniger PRO amd kommentar is goldenmic zur stelle und gibt seinen senf dazu


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Und wo war da bitte ein Pro Agrument?
Man hätte das Geld sinnvoller investieren können.


----------



## derP4computer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Die Shops kenne ich nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Die Shops kenne ich nicht.


 
Dann denk mal drüber nach warum grade die ein heiß diskutiertes Produkt anbieten.


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Und wo war da bitte ein Pro Agrument?
> Man hätte das Geld sinnvoller investieren können.


Wie sinnvoll ist es die bestehende Infrastruktur auszuwechseln wenn man kostengünstig upgraden kann? 

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie sinnvoll ist es die bestehende Infrastruktur auszuwechseln wenn man kostengünstig upgraden kann?
> 
> MfG


 
Seiner Aussage entnehme ich das er sich einen x4 und ein AM3+ Board gekauft hat.
Was spricht dafür? Seine Aussage das er sich nen AM3+ Board geholt hat und das er in der Sig ne alte Intel CPU hat, also hat er wohl beides neu gekauft.
Was wäre sinnvoller gewesen? Nen i5-2400 oder 2500k? 

Du bist dran.


----------



## derP4computer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*



> Dann denk mal drüber nach warum grade die ein heiß diskutiertes Produkt anbieten.


Um den Absatz von Intel Fan Boy Artikeln zu erhöhen.


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Hab mir mal die XITrade Bewertungen angeguckt.
Bei denen würde ich mein Geld ungern lassen


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Kannst du bitte aufhören das F-Wort zu verwenden oder muss ich dich melden?


Natürlich listen sie das Produkt so früh wie möglich um Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen.


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Seiner Aussage entnehme ich das er sich einen x4 und ein AM3+ Board gekauft hat.
> Was spricht dafür? Seine Aussage das er sich nen AM3+ Board geholt hat und das er in der Sig ne alte Intel CPU hat, also hat er wohl beides neu gekauft.
> Was wäre sinnvoller gewesen? Nen i5-2400 oder 2500k?
> 
> Du bist dran.


Ausgehend von dem was er "geschrieben" hat, stellt sich mir die Frage nicht. 

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen oder?


----------



## Charlie Harper (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*



jules.m schrieb:


> kaum kommt ein mehr oder weniger PRO amd kommentar is goldenmic zur stelle und gibt seinen senf dazu


 
Wenn der 2600K ein ganzes Stück schneller ist und nur 25€ mehr kostet oder der 2500K gleich schnell ist, aber nur 180€ kostet, dann hat das nichts mit AMD-Bashing zu tun, dann sind das einfach Tatsachen die momentan eher für Intel sprechen. 

Sich auf eine bestimmte Marke zu beschränken ist nie gut. Zu sagen: "Ich kaufe jetzt einen Bulldozer, weil Ich unbedingt eine AMD-CPU möchte", ist doch Quatsch, wenn die Konkurenz momentan bessere Produkte anbietet.
Man kauft sich eben das beste was das Budget erlaubt und nicht nach ner bestimmten Marke. Die meisten Leute schauen sich die Eigenschaften eines Produktes an und entscheiden danach, für welches sie sich entscheiden. 
Und wenn die Bullis momentan nun mal schlechter sind als die Sandys, dann ist das einfach so.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Wenn der FX 8150 320€ gekostet hätte(bsw. ein i7 220€), und der FX 10% mehr Leistung hätte... dann hätte(würde) ich zum FX greifen, ich kann nicht verstehn wie welche sich ein Produkt kaufen, nur weil sie eine gewisse Firma unterstützen wollen 

Technik muß erschwinglich sein---> sie muß die bestmögliche Leistung haben --> sie ist 2jahre in Betrieb ... da schaue ich doch nicht auf 50-100€, die eine Investition betrifft diese 2 Jahre Arbeiten soll  das sind 100€ : 24mon.= 4,20€ pro Monat(das ist ein Burger bei MC-Dof  ich versteh es echt nicht 

PS: Schreibt alle schön viel, das ich morgen Früh nach der Nachtschicht viel zu lesen (und zum schmunzeln hab)


----------



## MfDoom (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

der Satz ist auch nicht zu verstehen 
aber ich glaube ich weiss was du meinst


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Auch wenn Intel derzeit das bessere Paket bietet, kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, welches Produkt er kaufen möchte 

Wenn er dann im Nachhinein feststellt, dass er vllt. zum falschen Produkt gegriffen hat, ist es ein wunderbarer Lernfaktor.

Niemand ist gerne ein Depp ^^


----------



## Transrapid033 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Die Preise der 2-3 Moduler sind nicht schlecht


----------



## thysol (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*



Transrapid033 schrieb:


> Die Preise der 2-3 Moduler sind nicht schlecht


 
Also ich finde den 3 Moduler völlig überteuert. Der ist teurer als ein Phenom 2 X6 1100T bei weniger Leistung.


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Bulldozer CPU´s im Preisvergleich!*

Hier geht es bitte bei Bedarf weiter...  

AMD Bulldozer: FX-Prozessoren im Preisvergleich gelistet - cpu, amd, bulldozer


----------

